# Help w/ buying marzocchi Bomber z2 seals.



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Hi,

I need to overhaul my fork. Seals are shot. I´ve found some on line here: 
30MM BOMBER SEAL KIT.
Does anyone have experience buying from thpse guys? I´ve had some headaches buying on line lately and want to make sure the shop is fully operational and not just some old internet page left behind.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

colker1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to overhaul my fork. Seals are shot. I´ve found some on line here:
> 30MM BOMBER SEAL KIT.
> Does anyone have experience buying from thpse guys? I´ve had some headaches buying on line lately and want to make sure the shop is fully operational and not just some old internet page left behind.


I've bought and installed several pairs of those seals. They work perfectly fine and are easy to seat. I wish they came in black though.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm not a big expert on those forks but the site/company you're looking at is solid. If there's any question ask them directly, they know forks better than most of us.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Those will work. RWC/Enduro is as good as it gets in terms of products & support. Literally as good as it gets.

I've rebuilt a handful of Z2's their seals (and a Dorado) & never had a problem. Used black PVC pipe that comes close to matching the outer diameter of the seals cut down the middle as the seal driver.

Generous amounts of slickoleum grease on the seals & Golden Spectro 125/150 for the oil (stock Marz) Dont forget to lube up all O-rings as well on the reinstall.

The grease makes a huge mess the for the first hour so bring a rag. After that it's silky smooth awesomeness.

If you haven't popped out the original seals make sure you either use a DH tire lever (Pedros) or pad up a large very large flatblade screwdriver with a thick rag to protect where it touches the top of the fork leg, if it's not well guarded you can flake off paint with the force required to get them pesky old oil seals out...I've used scalding hot tap water to soften them up before removing with good results.

Use multiple layers of thick tape on the end of the screwdriver to keep it from gouging


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i´ve written an email to them and waiting on a reply.
So got an automatic response yesterday saying they would be back to work 6th of march, yesterday.
SEnt another one now.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

eshew said:


> Those will work. RWC/Enduro is as good as it gets in terms of products & support. Literally as good as it gets.
> 
> I've rebuilt a handful of Z2's their seals (and a Dorado) & never had a problem. Used black PVC pipe that comes close to matching the outer diameter of the seals cut down the middle as the seal driver.
> 
> ...


How much oil should i pour on those legs? My fork has 80mm of travel.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

I always start with filled to within 40mm of the top of the stanchion fully compressed. Cycle the damper and legs and add as necessary. If it bottoms out to easy raise 5mm. If it won't use all the travel remove 5mm with a straw and your finger over the end.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

eshew said:


> I always start with filled to within 40mm of the top of the stanchion fully compressed. Cycle the damper and legs and add as necessary. If it bottoms out to easy raise 5mm. If it won't use all the travel remove 5mm with a straw and your finger over the end.


Sounds complicated.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

The Marzocchi Workshop: oil quantity's & levels


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

eshew said:


> The Marzocchi Workshop: oil quantity's & levels


Thank You!!


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

The fork manual is on Enduros site.


----------



## kraeMit (Jul 23, 2020)

Just for your information : I'm currently doing a reproduction project for Bomber 30mm seals, classic and M-Arch.


----------



## kraeMit (Jul 23, 2020)

Too whom it may concern: I have been told from manufacture that my Reproduction has been finished. I'm awaiting shipping to DE now.

Update 20210617: Project finished, seals are reay for sale!


----------

